# Boris Karloff "An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends" (Decca, DL74833, 1967)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

One of my favorite things to listen to at Halloween. I absolutely love everything about this album.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Me too. Glad you like it. I wasn't able to share it for a long time because I promised Verne Langdon that I wouldn't.


----------

